

Ask HN: How do you appeal business users? - viandante

Hello,<p>my questions is related to web app for businesses. Business people suffer a lot from productivity problems connected to the use of old and non customized software (I am looking at you MS Office). However, they do not seem to look for alternatives.<p>In my opinion, especially when it comes to data analysis, there must be a way to appeal business users. But how?<p>Linkedin seems a good resource, however people there don't really understand web solutions or any solution outside the commercial software already in existence.
======
michael_dorfman
There are a lot of enterprise tools out there for data analysis-- it's a
pretty crowded market.

The key to selling to business is to figure out the purchasing process at the
businesses you want to sell to. This will vary substantially depending on the
industry, the size of the business, and the cost of the software.

In my opinion, you are not going to appeal to business users via Linkedin, or
anything similar.

If you have developed (or are developing) a solution aimed at business users,
I suggest that you find a handful of pilot users you can speak to, and ask
them about their purchasing process, and for advice about how you would sell
to similar companies.

